# snow camo



## .223-beni (Dec 2, 2007)

Does anyone have any good tips or products for snow camoing a gun/scope?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

If you don't want to paint it use one of these ways:

1. Camo Form - you can buy from Cabela's in snow camo. One roll (12 bucks) will cover one gun and a scope. It is a fabric similar to an ankle wrap that sticks to itself, not the gun. You can reuse it. I have used the same roll for 2 seasons. It gets better with age as it gets dirty and frayed and blends in better.

2. Or for cheaper (1.50 a roll) use Vet Wrap in white. It is the stuff they wrap horses injuries in. It also sticks to itself but is very thin and if you take it off you won't be able to reuse it. It will tear.

Both products you will want to take off after getting your gun wet. Otherwise you will trap moisture under it and get rust problems.

If you can afford it I would go with the Camo Form. You will be able to use it longer. You will eventually spend the 12 dollars on Vet Wrap.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

+1 on the Vet Wrap. Cheap and it works. I did one AR-15 style rifle and scope with one roll. I had to partially redo mine and take off part of it. Not the best stuff to rewrap things with. Agree with the moisture thing though.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

+1 on the camoform, speaking of that I have to switch to my snow camo.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Vet Wrap, works great and very affordable!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Trapper62 said:


> Vet Wrap, works great and very affordable!


Nice picture. Is that what you have on that gun and scope? Looks very good.
Good work,
Dan


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Yep, takes about a roll and a half ($2.00/roll) and I can usually get two years out of it before replacing it! Leaves absolutely no residue on the wood or metal surfaces.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have used an old sheet held in place with a little tape at the muzzle and butt plate then safety pins for the rest. It is a real pain to get them inside of the material so you do not have all that shiny stuff on the out side.

I have since painted my gun a tan cammo pattern. It blends in nicely with the medium color dry grass. You know you have the really bright tan then the dark tan brown stuff mine is a happy medium over all. It ranges from light to medium with very little dark in it.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

rubber bands and an old white t-shirt cut into stips. cheap


----------

